# 2 GSDs-- moving from big house to small apartment



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey guys, old old member, been away for a while. 

Been living in a house out in the country with my two GSDs (12 and 3 years old). I always encouraged them to bark at any strange noises. Now due to life circumstances I'm selling the house and moving into an apartment that allows GSDs. I have to teach them not to bark now. How do I re-train them not to bark at every strange noise? I've been correcting them for it and they look at me like I've lost my mind. 

Anybody else who has ever lived in an apartment with their Shepherds or has made this transition, I'd love any advice or words of wisdom. 

This apartment complex markets itself as being very pet-friendly and has 2 large dog parks on site so I'm hoping and assuming that most of the residents will be pet-friendly and understanding.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I moved to Arkansas from Wyoming, I knew I needed a house because I knew the Barker Sisters wouldn't be a hit in an apartment. I hadn't encouraged them to bark at every noise either! Currently, one dog would do quite well in an apartment but the youngster, Oh My!, she barks when I step on the porch or walk around the house & she is in her crate. 

The only thoughts I have for you is to use TV, Radio or noise radio to mask outside noises. Perhaps you could try a night or two in a motel as a test? I used these when I traveled and they worked to help me sleep, too. Flushing toilets, closing doors - pretty much taken care of.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

These are intelligent dogs and will probably adapt in a short period of time. We live in town homes, and my GSD knows the people who live around us. She's learned their sounds including cars, footsteps, doorslams, key rattling etc. and does not bark at them. She's learned they are not a threat and are part of her environment. She does bark when they have guests that are strangers, but only a few moments. She also barks at FED EX and UPS, but so does everyone's dogs and we get no complaints. If your dogs are friendly, maybe you can introduce them to your neighbors and/or leave your telephone number with a neighbor in case they start howling.

You may want to get a device that can record your dogs, leave the apartment for a while and see if they bark a lot. My sister used to have a dog that was perfect when she was home, but howled when she left. Her neighbor made a recording of her dog, she wasn't angry, just wanted my sister to know how her dog was reacting.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore!!!!

I've missed you!!!!! Seriously!

How the heck are you?

I would just say "no" when they bark or make an "eh" noise at them when they barked.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey LaRen!!! I missed you guys too. Me and the boys are doing well, but getting ready to move back to Austin to be closer to the familly.

The thing is I really need them to not bark when I'm not there to correct them. Has anyone used one of those ultrasonic bark correcters that emits an unpleasant noise when they bark?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Emoore 

My neighbour has a dog that wears one cause she is a shocker......barks at everything. She says it is very effective but she still barks when it is off......she is a really neurotic dog though with issues


----------

